# plowing damage



## Mary of Snow (Apr 12, 2007)

I was wondering how do you guys deal with plowing damages with your customers? We usually take care of it when snow melts completely and we do some reseeding if there any lawn damage. 
We got a customer that called us in the middle of the winter season to get our services because he was unhappy with the previous plowing service. We could not inspect the property before start plowing since there was snow already. He called in few weeks a go to let us know that his fence was damaged and a couple of bushes and he wanted us to replace them.  ??????? He owe us only 100 bucks !!! and we know that there was not such a damage ! how would you handle this situation? I'd love to hear from you guys. (He will withhold payment from February until damages are fixed.) Mary of Snow


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i would let him keep the $$ and never talk to him again, it's only $100 (only 1 tank of gas). and IMO i would let the homeowner fix thier own lawn afterall they are asking you to take a 8,000 lb, 20 foot long truck and carefully remove every ounce of snow on their drive, they need to realize the risks and fix the lawn theirself. if they don't like the scraped up grass they should get curbs installed on their drive.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

do ya do lawn care?

if so the sell your lawn services

tell them that your willing to split the cost up to x amount of dollars.

if and only after they sign a year long contract with your lawn service


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I would talk to your drivers (or yourself) that plowed the property. That amount of damage should have been realized. Then relay the information to the homeowner, as you only plowed it half the season & if you/your staff didn't do then I would tell him to contact the previos contractor. This is why my contracts are written the way they are (any damages must be reported within 48 hours). A good contract (I have a customer that is a law clerk for a judge told me mine was the most well written she had seen) takes time & lots & lots of reading to develop a good one. In the end it saves many, many headaches.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Mary of Snow;389171 said:


> I was wondering how do you guys deal with plowing damages with your customers? We usually take care of it when snow melts completely and we do some reseeding if there any lawn damage.
> We got a customer that called us in the middle of the winter season to get our services because he was unhappy with the previous plowing service. We could not inspect the property before start plowing since there was snow already. He called in few weeks a go to let us know that his fence was damaged and a couple of bushes and he wanted us to replace them.  ??????? He owe us only 100 bucks !!! and we know that there was not such a damage ! how would you handle this situation? I'd love to hear from you guys. (He will withhold payment from February until damages are fixed.) Mary of Snow


I think some of this could be dealt with according to your contract, mine specifically states that the customer has 48hrs to report any damages after which my liability is waived. I also state that any lawn damage created by me (and only if I am the sole snow plow contractor) I will repair in the spring. Lastly, I take pictures of the driveway and anything up to it so they can't try to sneak one by me--learned that from this forum:bluebounc

preaching aside, I would just tell them that damage was not caused by your crew and they have an obligation to pay, do this in writing and certified mail, and if not then take them to small claims court. I am sure the judge will see it two separate issues, 1) customer not paying on the contract and 2) property damage by someone but no way to prove who did it. #1 will be awarded to you and #2 because it can't be proved will be left to his homeowners insurance.

yes it is only a $100 but our customers around here will think nothing of taking us plow contractors to court because we didn't show up every 3" during a blizzard


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

RLM;389265 said:


> ...(any damages must be reported within 48 hours). ...


Thats funny, we say the same thing.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Jay brown;389230 said:


> i would let him keep the $$ and never talk to him again, it's only $100 (only 1 tank of gas). and IMO i would let the homeowner fix thier own lawn afterall they are asking you to take a 8,000 lb, 20 foot long truck and carefully remove every ounce of snow on their drive, they need to realize the risks and fix the lawn theirself. if they don't like the scraped up grass they should get curbs installed on their drive.


I say the exact same thing. I also tell the people that any landscaping done while plowing is free and that I only charge for that service in the summer.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Mary of Snow;389171 said:


> He called in few weeks a go to let us know that his fence was damaged and a couple of bushes and he wanted us to replace them.  ??????? He owe us only 100 bucks !!! and we know that there was not such a damage ! how would you handle this situation? I'd love to hear from you guys. (He will withhold payment from February until damages are fixed.) Mary of Snow


Thats a lot of damage. Were your drivers eyes opened while they were clearing this driveway????


----------

